

How Indians Defied Gravity and Achieved Success in Silicon Valley - shalabug
http://www.forbes.com/sites/singularity/2012/10/15/how-indians-defied-gravity-and-achieved-success-in-silicon-valley/

======
001sky
_It’s not just Silicon Valley. We found that Indians start more companies than
any other immigrant group in California (26%), Massachusetts (28%), Texas
(17%), Florida (17%), New York (27%), and New Jersey (57%). This is amazing,
especially since Indians only represent between 0.7% and 3.4% of the
populations of these states._

\-- Interesting data, for those curious on the subject

